# Shaft lenght ? on Pathfinder 15t



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Hey guy's my 15t has a 25hp yammi long shaft and it runs great but when I sit here and look it sure hangs down past the bottom of the hull. Is that correct? It seems to negate the tunnel. Just a question and any comments are welcome. [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I have the 17t with a 60 and the cavitation plate is level with the top of the tunnel. If need be I can post up a pic. Hope that helps


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's a shot of my 15T w/50 yammy


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

BTW mine's a 20" shaft but I'm not braggin.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Thank you it is the same. When my two remaining braincells connect I get a little loopie.  It is a great fishing platform and goes so skinny I need to pay attention or bring camping gear ;D


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

15t with a 50hp.Sounds like fun. What is top end and is it scary?


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

With light load and my 250# it will do close to 40, not scary at all.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I like power.


----------

